# Women drivers get more tips?



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I have been driving approximately 2 and a half months now... I would say I get tips from about 20% of my pax (lyft, not uber... I rarely get tips from uber pax)

My wife started driving yesterday... She did 2 rides... Both tipped!

I need to get some titties!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I have seen younger female cab drivers receive better tips. If she looks like an Army Sergeant, not so much, but even those in the "I would not pursue but would not turn down" category do tend to do better than their male counterparts.

My cab company has several ladies work there as cashiers, over the years. Usually, they were Army Sergeants, but they did hire one rather nice looking young lady at one point. She used to wear dresses with low cut necklines and did really well in the tip department. On occasion, I did work the cage and it used to upset her that I did better in tips. I did not wear a dress, mind you, or high heels.

My "secret" to success was that usually I was a dispatcher. This _*IS*_ America, after all: money talks and everyone knows what walks.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gotta do what you gotta do.
The sergeant looking like ladies, even if they bust balls and negotiate their hearts out, their pay wouldn't match their male colleagues. And if they have their boobs peeping and legs showcases on heels, that just means their pretty little brains wouldn't even think to ask for higher pay and they shouldn't need to because they can always catch a husband to help support them.

Personally I think everything evens out at the end of the day.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm not complaining... I was just messing around.

I was just surprised that she's gotten a tip on EVERY ride so far


----------

